# Crossfade looping a wav file - walkthrough video



## DSmolken (Apr 12, 2017)

Somebody asked me to show how I do this, so I recorded a short video, looping one sax subtone note.


----------



## d.healey (Apr 12, 2017)

Have you tried loop auditioneer or endlesswav?


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 12, 2017)

Nope, can't say that I have. But I've never had to loop more than a few dozen notes for an instrument. Do they do this kind of thing more quickly and easily?


----------



## d.healey (Apr 12, 2017)

I use endless wav to find the loop points, and process hundreds of samples pretty quickly, I add the crossfades directly in Kontakt's wave editor using the built in facility.


----------



## DSmolken (Apr 12, 2017)

And I see they're free... I'll have to remember this, if I ever get around to making a larger instrument.


----------

